# Passenger seatbelt gets tighter and tighter



## Dai Maxwell (Apr 16, 2002)

First, the makes of the vehicles are a 2002 Tahoe and a 2004 2500 diesal. 

Basically, the passenger side seatbelt tightens as much as it can, but will not loosen unless you unlatch it and latch it again. Sometimes, the door must be opened and then the belt redone. Others, nothing makes a difference. I can't even access the radio/ac controls when it's fully tightened.

Is this a defective seatbelt or a new design? I mean, with the Tahoe, I thought the belt was just breaking, but with this brand new truck (a week old), it's making me wonder. 

Dai


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

If it is the passenger seatbelts that are latching down it is due to the fact that they are designed to retain child safety seats. If you pull the belt out to the end of its travel it will click as it goes in and not come out unless retracted all the way.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't wear seatbelts. I think just as dangerous as they are safe.


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2003)

So thats why that darn belt keeps tightening up. I could never figure out why sometimes it would do it, other times not. Boy do I feel dumb.


----------



## HDROCK (Nov 21, 2003)

I had this problem with my 2000 Suburban and my 2001 2500 HD. The dealer put new rollers in and they work fine now. I hated getting sucked into the seat like that it was really annoying. I actually thought there was a TSB out on it now so Iam not sure why the 2004 is messing up. But if it does not release then there is a problem.


----------

